# Water dragon for dinner



## Waterrat (Aug 29, 2011)

It looks like a big male WD.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 29, 2011)

Bog? Big? Can't help it Michael... it's the editor in me lol!

J


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow what a Bog Dragon!


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 29, 2011)

Gee, Monday morning and so pedantic - stay away from my posts on Friday. lol

Chilling feeling (the croc story) I just been to the mangroves photographing mudskippers. I looked over my shoulder now and then.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Gee, Monday morning and so pedantic - stay away from my posts on Friday. lol
> 
> Chilling feeling (the croc story) I just been to the mangroves photographing mudskippers. I looked over my shoulder now and then.



Don't they say it's the one you don't see that kills you?

J


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 29, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Don't they say it's the one you don't see that kills you?
> 
> J



Apparently they are easy to spot once they've got hold of your legs!


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 29, 2011)

Very comforting guys, thanks. I am going back this arvo at low tide to catch one (mudskipper, not a croc), need one to take close ups of their fantastic eyes.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 29, 2011)

If you're catching mudskippers I reckon they'd get your head before your legs lol!

J


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 29, 2011)

I better take a water dragon on the leash with me. Dogs don't run well in mud.
Will you miss my posts if I don't return?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 29, 2011)

Please get someone to post the mudskipper photos on your behalf, if you don't make it  Ok, thanks!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I better take a water dragon on the leash with me. Dogs don't run well in mud.
> Will you miss my posts if I don't return?



Of course Michael... so please don't get eaten by a crocodile 

J


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 29, 2011)

Kristy_07 said:


> Please get someone to post the mudskipper photos on your behalf, if you don't make it  Ok, thanks!



That's if he doesn't have the camera around his neck... if he does... bye bye mudskipper photos 

J


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 29, 2011)

I would prefer to see more Water dragons and less Crocs.
The crocs definately need thining out.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I better take a water dragon on the leash with me. Dogs don't run well in mud.
> Will you miss my posts if I don't return?



No


----------



## Tristan (Aug 29, 2011)

Mike every one knows pics or it didn't happen that goes for getting eaten as well


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 29, 2011)

Just spraying a crocodile repellant (Crocogard brand) all over me, ready to go.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 29, 2011)

Crocodile tonsil shots please :twisted:


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 29, 2011)

I am back! No crocs, just mozzies and midges.


----------



## dangles (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice pics, especially that shot of the crab


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 29, 2011)

Find any Mangrove snakes in your area Michael?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 29, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Just spraying a crocodile repellant (Crocogard brand) all over me, ready to go.



Is that similar to the shark repellent Batman once used??


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice photos. So what are mudskippers? Are they fish with front legs?


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 29, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Find any Mangrove snakes in your area Michael?



They are here but I have never seen one.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 29, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Nice photos. So what are mudskippers? Are they fish with front legs?



Ha, All you want to know about mudskippers will be published in Australian Wildlife Secrets, Vol.1, no.3. Hence my efforts in the stinking mud.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh so it wasn't just a fun trip out, looking for adrenalin fix. You almost sounded like you were hoping to find a croc.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 29, 2011)

No Kathy, it's called WORK. But it beats sitting by the computer. lol


----------



## longqi (Aug 29, 2011)

Straight across from the Game Fishing club there is a creek full of skippers
Used to be about a 14ft resident croc there a couple of years ago
Might be worth a visit


----------



## r3ptilian (Aug 30, 2011)

Great pics as always Michael.


----------

